# Solar Eclipse 2017



## Lydlady (Aug 31, 2016)

If you have a timeshare week or are able to get a reservation in any of the excellent viewing areas, more power to you.  I understand every place being booked for this event on August 21, 2017.  It is just frustrating to call places like the Marriott-affiliated ones in Idaho and have them tell me there are openings, but it is a minimum 10-night stay.  Seriously?!  This place transferred me to another Marriott-affiliated property where they said they only book one year out.  Excuse me, it is past one year.  Then they said they haven't figured out what to do yet.  I know it's a moneymaker and it is good business for those bigger chains or smaller chains that have places to stay in these areas, but I just needed to vent! 

I suppose I don't really need a reservation if I'm in the area.  That will take more planning.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2016)

Here's the track:




Make your plans.


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 31, 2016)

Just noticed you're in Idaho.  Hopefully, you're in a good area to see it!


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 31, 2016)

Looks like we'll have totality. I might rent rooms


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 31, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Looks like we'll have totality. I might rent rooms



I think you should.


----------



## jacknsara (Aug 31, 2016)

here's a couple of potentially useful links:
http://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/ 
http://www.skyandtelescope.com/total-solar-eclipse-august-2017


----------



## Lydlady (Aug 31, 2016)

jacknsara said:


> here's a couple of potentially useful links:
> http://www.greatamericaneclipse.com/
> http://www.skyandtelescope.com/total-solar-eclipse-august-2017



Thank you for the links.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 1, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Looks like we'll have totality. I might rent rooms



Might be a bit too low--this is what I've seen for Boise or Twin:  
http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/states/ID.htm

Have you seen something else?
We have (smart) friends who booked a campground in the Challis area over a year ago and plan to be near Borah.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 24, 2016)

Then you have to hope it isn't a cloudy or rainy day.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Then you have to hope it isn't a cloudy or rainy day.



HaHa! It's never cloudy or rainy in Idaho in August. All August this year, we got .64" of precip.

There was just an article in the local fishwrapper that as of now, there are darn few available hotel rooms left in the 'band of totality' across OR, ID, and Wyoming. Not that there are a lot of hotel rooms across there anyway. That strip is pretty sparsely populated.

The local guy has chartered a bus and will set up a 'luxury' camp in the back country of central Idaho. He thinks he'll sell out 2 buses. Who knows.

The guy at the local observatory says we'll be at 98% totality here, so I guess that's what we'll see. Big ol' wedding ring in the sky. 

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 24, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> Might be a bit too low--this is what I've seen for Boise or Twin:
> http://www.eclipse2017.org/2017/states/ID.htm
> 
> Have you seen something else?
> We have (smart) friends who booked a campground in the Challis area over a year ago and plan to be near Borah.



DW suggests camping at Galena summit. Anywhere near Stanley will be great.


----------



## RNCollins (Sep 27, 2016)

Betchart Expeditions is offering a Sun Valley Idaho Total Eclipse Tour, August 18-26 2017.  It's a great tour company;  I went last year with them to Cuba for a botanical tour.

http://www.betchartexpeditions.com/na-sun_valley2017.htm


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 24, 2016)

Might be getting a little late. I read yesterday that over in Cody Wyoming, hotels are already fully booked at $899 a night with a 3 night minimum over Aug 21st. Our spare bedrooms are looking pretty lucrative 

We'll have about 95% totality, but since it's a daytime event, We'll probably drive up to Sun Valley or Stanley and camp. Idaho Falls is expecting a half a million people. Unbelievable!

Don't wait. The next total solar eclipse visible inside the USA, no one alive today will see.

Jim


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 22, 2017)

This is crossing the country and I couldn't figure out which "region" forum to put the thread, so here it sits.

greatamericaneclipse.com

I've booked a couple nights in Columbia, SC just in case we can arrange travel around it.  I'm looking forward to seeing the eclipse as well as all the others who are geeked out about it.


----------



## Phydeaux (Feb 22, 2017)

Hoping you have a cloudless sky during those 2 minutes in Columbia, SC.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Yep, me too.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 22, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Here's a thread on this event: http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/solar-eclipse-2017.245893/#post-1930335



Ah, I didn't search any but the Lounge forum.  Threads are merged, thank you!


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 23, 2017)

We live in Salem Oregon. All of our Hotels have been fully Booked for a while. In the News Paper today (yes we still one of those) they had a story about a guy who Booked his room over 2 years ago. He recently cancelled because the Hotel contacted him and more than doubled daily Room Rate for the 4 days. We are wondering if out of state family members are suddenly doing to decide it is a good time to visit us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 23, 2017)

I have two units booked for Nashville for 3 nights at the Wyndham.  Nashville is one of the major cities directly in the  path.


----------



## wackymother (Feb 23, 2017)

We're going to Charleston! Right in the path. Booked our room a year out.


----------



## urban5 (Feb 23, 2017)

Just read this tread and links and now know where I'm spending vacation mid August this year.  Daughter lives in Nebraska just off the projected center line with 2 minutes and 33 seconds of totality.  Granddaughter has a pretty good sized telescope and has just ordered a viewing filter for it.  Better check the AC system on my car as I will need it in August in Nebraska.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 23, 2017)

My inlaws live on the center line, so free accommodations for us!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2017)

'Ring of Fire' Solar Eclipse Set to Blaze in Southern Skies
By Colin Dwyer/ The Two-Way:Breaking News from NPR/ National Public Radio/ npr.org

"Consider this your semi-regular reminder that, well, space is pretty neat.

If you're in the southern hemisphere and you happen to look up Sunday morning — or, for everyone else, if you happen to have Internet access — you may have the chance to see an annular solar eclipse. Unlike a total solar eclipse, this one will leave just a sliver of sunlight shining at the rim of the moon's shadow as passes between Earth and the sun...."





An annular solar eclipse observed from Tokyo in 2012.

Masashi Hara/Getty Images


Richard


----------

